# the new wegie (NFC) boy is here! :)



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

so yesterday I picked up my new wegie boy, he has settled so well and is running around like he has been here for weeks! here he is!


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

What a handsome wee soul he is......name please?!?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

fabulous boy! I do like tabbies . How is he getting on with the others?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow he really is gorgeous, _


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a handsome young man :001_wub::001_wub: He does look very sure of himself :thumbup:


----------



## SixKitties (Sep 2, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

He's lovely :001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh yes please , i'll have him :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: He's beautiful


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

OH! He is lovely! Congratulations....


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks all  his pet name is Murphy and he is getting on really well with the others, they love him!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats brilliant!!!! hope my new two settle in as easily!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh you do have good taste  I hope he's not as naughty as my brown tabby wegie! (She's a chewer of all things electrical!)

Gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Dante said:


> Oh you do have good taste  I hope he's not as naughty as my brown tabby wegie! (She's a chewer of all things electrical!)
> 
> Gorgeous :001_wub:


my red silver and white wegie is as well! I've spent a fortune on crittercord!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Oooh, I've never heard of that before! Just looked it up, sounds good. Where do you get hold of that in the UK?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

you don't not that I've found anywhere anyway. I've been getting it from the States as I wasn't happy with what I could find here.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hes so beautiful hope you have many happy years together and hes everything you wanted.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

he's very nice. are your showing him when he is older?


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

What a stunning boy! I hope you have many long and happy years together  xx


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> he's very nice. are your showing him when he is older?


i will be yes  probably take him out in jan and then to the club show in feb


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Vixxen said:


> i will be yes  probably take him out in jan and then to the club show in feb


what to the nfcc show?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> what to the nfcc show?


yep, i usually take a couple there (Loki was overall best in show this year)


----------

